# COLOMBO | Projects & Construction



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thu Feb 16, 2017 
*Exclusive: China 'Silk Road' project in Sri Lanka delayed as Beijing toughens stance*
Reuters _Excerpt_

China will delay a planned $1.1 billion investment in a port on its modern-day "Silk Road" until Sri Lanka clears legal and political obstacles to a related project, sources familiar with the talks said, piling more pressure on the island nation.

Heavily indebted Sri Lanka needs the money, but payment for China's interests in Hambantota port could be held up by several weeks or months, the sources added.

After signing an agreement last December, state-run China Merchants Port Holdings had been expected to buy an 80 percent stake in the southern port before an initial target date of Jan. 7. 

Beijing also has a separate understanding with Colombo to develop a 15,000-acre industrial zone in the same area, a deal that Sri Lanka was hoping to finalize later.

But Colombo's plans to sell the stake and acquire land for the industrial zone have run into stiff domestic opposition, backed by trade unions and former President Mahinda Rajapaksa.

A legislator close to Rajapaksa is also challenging the government's plans in court.

Now Beijing has linked the signing of the port deal with an agreement to develop the industrial zone, saying it would hold off on both until Colombo resolved domestic issues, officials on both sides of the talks said.

"China has said that when they start the port, they want the land also," Sri Lankan Finance Minister Ravi Karunanayake said, although he added that China had not made it a precondition.

Yi Xianliang, Chinese ambassador to Sri Lanka, said the two deals were related.

"If we just have the port and no industrial zone, what is the use of the port? So you must have the port and you must have the industrial zone," he said.

A source familiar with China's thinking said it may wait until May, when Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe visits Beijing, to sign both deals.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Port City investor to pump in US $ 1bn to set up financial centre*

The Cabinet of ministers on Wednesday gave the green light for China Harbour Engineering Corporation (CHEC) to invest US $ 1 billion to construct the Colombo International Financial Centre (CIFC) at the Colombo Port City.

CHEC this October said that the building would be between 40-60 storeys and the US $ 1 billion investment would come in two stages, adding to the US $ 1.5 billion. CHEC has already invested to reclaim the 269 hectares of land near the Colombo Port.


Approximately 50 percent of the land has already been reclaimed, according to the government.The CIFC is expected to make Sri Lanka into a regional financial hub and the government is expecting the financial centre to be governed by English Law, similar to the financial centres in Dubai and Singapore, in order to make legal action taken and arbitration done at the CIFC to be better recognized globally.

http://www.dailymirror.lk/article/P...US-bn-to-set-up-financial-centre--142656.html









https://www.facebook.com/PortCityLK...680552573798/1780686512239865/?type=3&theater
Colombo Port city current status: 60% of 2.33 square km has been reclaimed/filled.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo | Destiny Mall & Residency | 44 Fl | U/C*
Website: www.thedestiny.lk

*Graphic Rendering*










*Current Progress (Dec 2017)*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144280362&postcount=250


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Luna Tower – Four Four Seven | 44 fl | U/C*
Constructed on prime real estate, 447 Luna Tower stands 44 floors tall and boasts 190 upscale apartments.

*website:* http://www.447lunatower.lk/

*Graphic Renderings*

















source: https://www.facebook.com/447lunatower/

*Construction Status Dec 2017- Pilling?*

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143897310&postcount=39


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Rajagiriya Flyover Opening - January 2018*



























source: http://www.gossiplankanews.com/2018/01/rajagiriya-flyover-after-opening-photos.html
*
Rajagiriya flyover to open today, speed of vehicles to increase eight-fold
Author LBO
Posted on January 8, 2018*

The construction work of the flyover commenced in 2016 jointly by a Spanish company and a local company.

The project cost is 4,700 million rupees.

The total length of the flyover is 533 meters while the width is 21.4 meters and comprises of total of four lanes, two lanes each way.

In parallel to this project, several roads around the Rajagiriya area will be developed and an alternative road towards Narahenpita will be developed as well as the road towards Buthgamuwa will be developed with a total of three lanes.
source: http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/...eed-limit-of-vehicles-to-increase-eight-fold/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo | Pearl Grand Towers | 42 fl | U/C*




























*Construction Progress*

*March 2017*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139109668&postcount=14

*December 2017*


























source; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143873348&postcount=18

website: http://pearlgrouphotels.com

video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhLXXb2yAqg


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Upcoming Skysliners in COLOMBO, SRI LANKA

1. Clearpoint- Rajagiriya
2. Altair-Colombo
3.Cinnamon Life- Colombo
4.Krrish-Colombo 
5.Shangri la hotel colombo
6.Lotus Tower-Colombo
7.ITC colombo
8.Achilleion colombo
9.Grand Hyatt-Colombo
and more 

SOURCE:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0Gnjcam7ruj9ZSt7nXxwV9skpQeKzE&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Port City marina area development*

Timelapse video of marina area development at Colombo Port City reclamation project 

(click to view video)
Colombo Port City by කේදාර KhE 龙, on Flickr


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo Port City reclamation project*









http://www.dailynews.lk/2018/01/12/business/139709/port-city-reclamation-be-completed-1q-2019









https://www.instagram.com/p/BdwYcTzhg0v

Stockpiling of rock materials, precast concrete blocks and Chinese pods to be used for breakwater construction of Port City Colombo









Yacht Marina development









https://www.facebook.com/ColomboVsC...429153138820/1502428959805506/?type=3&theater

*Port City reclamation to be completed by 1Q - 2019*

Close to 63 percent of the 269 hectares of land that would constitute the Port City Colombo, currently under construction has already been reclaimed from the ocean, and reclamation of the total area is expected to be completed by the first quarter of 2019, said Thulci Aluwihare, Head of Strategy and Business Development, for the project company.

read more:
http://www.dailynews.lk/2018/01/12/b...pleted-1q-2019


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Construction Status: *Dec/Jan 2018*
Hotel : Completed
2 Apartment Towers: Superstructure Completed
Office tower: U/C
Mall: U/C









https://www.instagram.com/p/BcpMWZFgDvo/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/lk/shangri-la-colombo.html
39 floor Shangri-La hotel (opened December 2017)









http://imgaram.com/tag/risingcolombo
51 floor Apartment towers









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144203779&postcount=890
Mall & Office tower (U/C)


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Story of Colombo World Trade Center - Once Tallest building of Colombo for 20 years!
*












Building the tallest most advanced Center in Sri Lanka was no easy feat in the 1990's.










The World Trade Center Sri Lanka was the tallest building in Colombo, offering a never seen before 180 Degree view of the city.










It took 1000 men and 3 years, to build Colombo's greatest icon to date.










5000 sheets of Glass were used to give the WTC the look of prestige it deserves.










source: https://www.facebook.com/pg/WorldTradeCenterColombo/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*The Rise of A Tower. *








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10159224894195580&set=p.10159224894195580&type=3&theater

350 meter Colombo Lotus Tower as seen from Colombo WTC 

2014 - 2017 — in Colombo, Sri Lanka.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been to Colombo twice in past 6 months and have to say what an amazing city with lots of going on in terms of construction. City has a feeling of Singapore 30 years ago. I will do great in the next 10-20 years as I think it's still better positioned compared to Singapore and climate is very slightly better.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I've been to Colombo twice in past 6 months and have to say what an amazing city with lots of going on in terms of construction. City has a feeling of Singapore 30 years ago. I will do great in the next 10-20 years as I think it's still better positioned compared to Singapore and climate is very slightly better.


Thank you for your kind comment. We are proud of our rising city and its a great feeling to praise about it


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Amazing city


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*COLOMBO | Cinnamon Life | 153m | 45 fl | 39 fl | 30 fl | U/C*

Cinnamon Life, is a iconic 4.5 Million sq.ft integrated mixed use development currently under construction beside the beautiful Beira Lake in Colombo, Sri Lanka. 

It can be described as a city within a city, and is envisioned to be the epicentre of modern South Asia. 



















*ABOUT CINNAMON LIFE*

In the centre of Colombo’s most exclusive of locales, is set to stand a pinnacle of luxurious living. Cinnamon Life is all about living life just the way you want – comfortable and convenient with a touch of the extraordinaire.

Vibrant, innovative, futuristic and unique are a few elements of what the prestigious Cinnamon brand is known for, and at Cinnamon Life, you get all this and more in one location. This magnificent example of Colombo real estate houses a five-star Cinnamon hotel, a retail and entertainment complex, conference venues and car parking facilities, 30 storey office tower and two separate residential towers.

Catering to a variety of people from all walks of life, we believe that every moment is an opportunity to enrich. So come, and experience some of life’s best moments at Cinnamon Life…

*website:* www.cinnamonlife.com
FB: https://www.facebook.com/cinnamonlifecolombo/

*Current Status Jan 2018*


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Colombo | Sheraton Colombo | 21 fl | U/C*

*Sheraton Colombo Hotel - Opening September 1, 2018 
*










Conveniently located in the vibrant central business district overlooking the Indian Ocean, our hotel is close to shopping and attractions.

*Current Status*


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Massive Colombo port city reclamation project emerging from Indian Ocean.

The 350 meter supertall Lotus Tower visible in the center behind the 50 floor twin towers of Shari-La complex. 

Captured while flying over the sea at 1000 feet.. by rakhitha_w

More aerial shots of his Sri Lankan and foreign places available in this link.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeKKNgVhY09/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/rising.sri...JBS3Pz16BUt9RNp-I84abhLtBnvSPOA-MlAxQ&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

This project started construction recently...

--
*COLOMBO | Iconic Galaxy | 33 fl | Prep
*


















A RESIDENTIAL DEVELOPMENT IN RAJAGIRIYA FOR THOSE WHO WANT IT ALL.

The life you always wanted is now yours to enjoy. In luxurious residences that bring you the city's finest lifestyle. with a 7-level club, landscaped grounds, spa, sprawling pool and hanging gardens, landscaped to perfection, spread across 3 roof levels.This luxurious 33 storey tower in the heart of Rajagiriya, comes fresh on the heels of Iconic's success at 110 Parliament Street-a project that broke new ground for Luxury living in Colombo with over 170 happy residents. Now it's your turn to buy a home that gives you a lifestyle and an investment opportunity beyond compare.

website: http://www.iconic.lk/
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/iconicgalaxy/


----------

